# Recommended 2k clear and primer?



## theshoe202 (Mar 3, 2016)

I'm need some more 2k clear and filler primer . What's everyone using ?

I want to use products which are fairly mainstream, easy to use and generally fit for purpose. I'm not painting show cars so don't want high end stuff that's costs a bomb.

I've been using 

mipa c85 2k hs clear 
Kapci 2k filler primer 
(Both about £15 per litre)

Had good results from both but haven't had much else to compare them with 

Thanks in advance !


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Try lechler there products are available on eBay. Primer is lechler green ti primer. And clear is lechler hs macro fan. 
Or max meyer products primer is max meyer hs multi grey filler. And clear would be max meyer 0200 hs clear with 8000 hardner, but you will need to thin it upto fifteen percent with medium thinner this will help it flow out better.


----------



## theshoe202 (Mar 3, 2016)

Think ill give the max Meyer a try. Cheers !

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## JCoxy (Dec 21, 2011)

I second for Max Meyer, they have brought out 0300 which is newer to 0200 but both will do


----------



## theshoe202 (Mar 3, 2016)

Andyb0127 said:


> Try lechler there products are available on eBay. Primer is lechler green ti primer. And clear is lechler hs macro fan.
> Or max meyer products primer is max meyer hs multi grey filler. And clear would be max meyer 0200 hs clear with 8000 hardner, but you will need to thin it upto fifteen percent with medium thinner this will help it flow out better.


Hi mate just used Max Meyer 0200 for first time today. Great finish, even smells nice. Thinned it 10% found it very very thin. Is this normal? Would I get away without thinning ?

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

theshoe202 said:


> Hi mate just used Max Meyer 0200 for first time today. Great finish, even smells nice. Thinned it 10% found it very very thin. Is this normal? Would I get away without thinning ?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


Hi mate.
We thin our 0200 at around fifteen percent just to get it to flow out better. You can use it with no thinner but we found it tends to have more peel to it which is why we thin it slightly just so get it to sit flatter.


----------



## theshoe202 (Mar 3, 2016)

And do you find it quite thin compared to other clears?

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

theshoe202 said:


> And do you find it quite thin compared to other clears?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


Yes mate it does make it thinner we apply two full wet coats, I'll see if I can take some pics at work of how ours comes out to give you an idea. Depends on the brand of clear as 0200 is more ms when you move to hs some are will be 3:1 but just 1.5 coats which will give same build as an ms clear.


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

Lechler green ti filler primer is really easy to use and easy to sand, I've never had any issues with it.


----------



## theshoe202 (Mar 3, 2016)

Andyb0127 said:


> Yes mate it does make it thinner we apply two full wet coats, I'll see if I can take some pics at work of how ours comes out to give you an idea. Depends on the brand of clear as 0200 is more ms when you move to hs some are will be 3:1 but just 1.5 coats which will give same build as an ms clear.


I smashed it on 2 wings yesterday, I avoided any runs by laying them flat as the runs started to form, lucky they were off the car ! Lol

I have some more scrap panels , I'll give it a go in them

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------

